# Doc. thinks I might have endo.



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I went for my yearly pap today.







It was so painful, bad enough I started my period late last night







He is finally gonna do some testing on me to see whats going on.(laparoscopy) Im waiting on the nurse to call me and let me know when. Im scared!







He's also gonna check my tubes to see if they are blocked. Could be why I can't get pregnant







If anyone out there prays please remember me in your prayers.  Also if anyone wants to share thier stories about endo and how it affects thier ibs please tell me. I want to know everything!







thanks for listening, amy


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Doc wants me to go on an antibotic called Levaquin? Has anyone tried this? If so did it affect your ibs? I need to know anything about it. thanks, amy


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

First off, congratulations in finding a doctor willing to find out if you're suffering from endo! A lot of women have their problems dismissed. I suffer from Stage 2-3 endo. My first lap showed Stage 1, which isn't very bad. I had a lap last year and it had gotten worse, with adhesions and the such. I think my IBS is largely affected by my endo, namely because of the fact that my bowel becomes attached to other organs and the like. I was told I couldn't have kids, yet I'm now due in July







So be positive!Good luck, I hope they find the answer to your problems!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi Mishy, My doc told me that if I do have endo he is gonna remove it. So I don't really understand about this whole thing.







It's confusing! Im curious on how you got pregnant if they told you that you couldn't. If you don't care could you tell me? Also if you don't mind me asking...how old r u? Im 25. You can e-mail me if you would rather do that. thanks, amy


----------



## sandramcr (Dec 11, 2001)

I started with Endo and bowel problems years ago. Had a hysterectomy at 27yrs but my cervix is still in place due to adhesions to the bowel. The endo went but I suffer from IBS. Now years later my doc thinks the endo is back ! I'm sick of taking drugs to put me into a chemical menopause with HRT and also IBS stuff !! Anyone else with this ? Sandra


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I was diagnosed with internal endometriosis (adenomyosis) a month ago after having on and off pain for over 12 years. The doctor put me on medication to decrease my period. SO far, I haven't seen much of a change. The pelvic pains are not as bad but started having symptoms of what my GI doctor thinks is GERD (as if the pelvic pain and IBS were not enough!). I can't make much sense of anything. I'm taking it one day at a time but still, I thought once I had a diagnosis, I would get treated and get some kind of relief... Little did I know!Hope things work out for you... I am seeing my GYN two months from now and asking (no, actually, ordering, even begging if I have to) him to put me on a waiting list for a hysterectomy. Good luck!Nat


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Sandra, if they left the ovaries in then the endo can come back.I had the uterus out at 29, the endo was so bad that it had attached to the bowel. I have had IBS for years.Last year I was getting more pains again, since that 1st hysterectomy, I have had about 3 laparoscopies done for adhesions, cysts. The OBGYN had already put me on hormones in January 2001, so by May I was in pain still, he removed the ovaries and told me I had endo and a cyst on them.When I had the uterus removed the OBGYN in Australia I had said that endo might come back on the ovaries but it was rare...and wouldnt ya know it, thats what eventually happened. btw I am only 35. Good luck to all.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

hey, sorry to took me a while to reply!I managed to fall pregnant exactly one month after my laparoscopy, in which my gyno divided all the adhesions and burnt off the patches of endo he found. I think that may have had something to do with it, because the endo and adhesions hadn't yet returned. Everything was sticking to everything else (a big mess), and endo affects one one of my ovaries, so he didn't think I'd be able to have kids. Needless to say he was over the moon when I told him I'm expecting, so I think keeping positive is the best thing!Oh, I'm 20 years old!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks mishy


----------

